# 67 front brake drums



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

So my name is Joe. My family has a 67 convertible. #'s matching 326 and a powerslyde. 

found the old polyglas tires in a shed full of tires at an auction about a year ago. SCORE!






















so i need some front brake drums and they are apparently "obsolete"


any leads?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes...there are some on e-bay...go to 67 GTO in parts and accessories...$45...:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe I have a set of front brake drums, I'll look tomorrow and post pictures if I still have them.


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Yes...there are some on e-bay...go to 67 GTO in parts and accessories...$45...:cheers


got a link? i turned up only a set of 64-66 aluminum front drums for almost $1,100


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

no they still sell them i seem them in the various gto vendors web sites


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ames has them, though they aren't cheap....when you open the link put R428 in the part number search and they will come up.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

109 a piece! i guess thats not too bad. i'd rather be able to stop


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

05GTO said:


> I believe I have a set of front brake drums, I'll look tomorrow and post pictures if I still have them.


I don't have the fronts, I do have a set of rear drums with no backing plates. If you want, you can have!


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

i'll let you know. rears should be readily available at the local parts store for relatively cheap.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

wingnutooa said:


> 109 a piece! i guess thats not too bad. i'd rather be able to stop


Kind of a shock, isn't it ?? I think for $220 plus shipping, I'd be looking at an inexpensive disc conversion.


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah well i'm not the money man. my dad is. and it'd be a little harder to sway him since he's also going to be dropping about 250 on a new windsheild soon.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

wingnutooa said:


> yeah well i'm not the money man. my dad is. and it'd be a little harder to sway him since he's also going to be dropping about 250 on a new windsheild soon.


Yeah, I hear ya on the money but if it needs shoes, hardware and wheel cylinders, you're halfway to a conversion.

Watch ebay and you're local craigslist for them to pop up.


----------

